# why do ppl assume twins are hard work/trouble?



## FsMummy

it really annoys me. everywhere i go ppl are like "oh no, double trouble" or "oh dear you've got your hands full". erm no actually they are no trouble at all and i dont feel like i have my 'hands full'. i personally think having twins has been incredibly easy, even when i was breastfeeding them. they are so much fun and i cant think of a single negative thing about having them. they get up and have breakfast, play, have lunch, play, have dinner, play then all 3 of my girls are in bed by 7. i dont gey it, why are ppl so quick to assume that twins are trouble or exhausting. even though they are ill atm and teething my bubbas are always maing me laugh and they are so good. ppl ask if they are 'slow' too because they are twins, whats that all about? my twins have been walking since about 13 months and their speech is excellent and they are very clever and believe it or not they even tidy up after themselves lol bit of a rant i guess, just fed up with all the negative comments. noone ever says 'wow twins, i bet they are fun' or 'i bet its exciting' etc


----------



## Jess812

i guess people just presume double of what you have to do with a newborn etc will be evennnn harder! My friend is expecting twins, and i know a parent with twins and they also said infact it is easier with the 2 she has now then when she had her singleton. They keep each other occupied :) Just takes some things a little longer than usual but so what. Dont worry! even though im sure it annoys you! xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Virtually EVERY new person I meet, or supermarket cashier or whatever, says "double trouble" like they invented the saying on the spot and think themselves very clever :dohh:

I always make a point of gushing about how brilliant they are and how they're easy peasy (a white lie, but true part of the time, lol) and it leaves them with absolutely nothing to say, because most parents take any opportunity to soak up the "sympathy"! xx


----------



## genies girl

i get it everywhere i go! i wasnt prepared for twin attention but im stopped every day but i prefer that to the people who comment about me or the girls without speaking dirrectly too me, ohh its twins, bet shes tired, i like that buggy, quick come look at the twins ect ect!


----------



## twinmummy06

i hear it too, and it can be extremely frustrating hearing it over and over.

sure im not going to deny it, at this age they can be naughty, but what 4 year old isnt? 

and when they were babies they were actually really good babies, only crying when they were hungry, nappy change, etc, but nope - double trouble, like its the standard for twins :dohh:
i've only ever been told "wow twins, what a blessing!" once, i seriously could have kissed the guy :haha:


----------



## Laura2919

Well lets face it its not easy all the time but it does get annoying. I dont like the phrase double trouble. Everyone just assumes its hard all the time and its not but I did find the girls were so much easier as newborns so sometimes when they are in their buggy kicking and screaming around the supermarket some people have a point :rofl:


----------



## Doublemints

I get that ALL the time. And I feel the same way...my babies are actually no trouble at all.


----------



## BeckyD

I'm only 15 weeks pregnant and at the moment it feels like I'm already suffering due to the twin pregnancy. Obviously we are thrilled but the first few months are a daunting thought. I really do hope that mine are no more trouble than singletons.


----------



## Laura2919

BeckyD said:


> I'm only 15 weeks pregnant and at the moment it feels like I'm already suffering due to the twin pregnancy. Obviously we are thrilled but the first few months are a daunting thought. I really do hope that mine are no more trouble than singletons.

I found the newborn stage easier than this age. I love being able to do more with my girls but at the same time they are more capable of doing things too so you need a thousand pairs of eyes! Lol


----------



## Islas_mummy

I haven't got twins but would love to have twins one day and I always read your ladies threads because it is just so fascinating. I believe you are all truelly blessed and I get so much joy from one baby so it must be amazing with two! I bet they are so entertaining! 

Just wanted to share! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe Islas-Mummy I LOVE your avator hehe

My boys get easier every day - I LOVE now that they are mobile and LOVE that I KNOW them - for me newborn was hell on earth I hated it but I LOVE the more developed and mobile they get. Fynn now crawls out to see me in the kitchen and Sam calls mama out to me. I LOVE it and it IS tiring but I have nothing to compare it to so not a clue how much harder it is xxxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

i dont think people mean to be offensive, i think that having experience with one baby and 'having my hands full' id imagine 2 babies twins or not to be double the work.. ie 'double trouble' :/


----------



## honey08

like others i always read thro twin mammys posts/pics etc,

a friend of mine has twin boys that are 3.5 now , one is really good and one fairly naughty :lol: ( but funny ) he wakes his bro up every morning, destroys the house ( tries to ! )and at the nursery every one knows his name not so much the others :rofl:

i just think twin plus mams are amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Islas_mummy

_Vicky_ said:


> hehe Islas-Mummy I LOVE your avator hehe
> 
> My boys get easier every day - I LOVE now that they are mobile and LOVE that I KNOW them - for me newborn was hell on earth I hated it but I LOVE the more developed and mobile they get. Fynn now crawls out to see me in the kitchen and Sam calls mama out to me. I LOVE it and it IS tiring but I have nothing to compare it to so not a clue how much harder it is xxxxxxxx

Thank you, she's a little star. She's actually a really serious and quite grumpy little baby, it's like she's a miserable old soul! But she's so funny and when I manage to force the smiles out of her they are priceless! 

Your two are GORGEOUS! I love there chubby cheeks! xxx


----------



## mamato2more

I was in a store the other day when this woman saw me with the babies and two of my other older boys..She just looked and said "OH, you poor thing!" I gasped, and said "OH my no! They are wonderful!" I felt so sorry for her having that kind of outlook on babies/kids..Tragic really...


----------



## kiwimama

When I hear the saying "double trouble" I think of double cheekiness, not naughtiness. Twins should be known as "doubly delightful!"


----------



## Tegans Mama

I think people just think that because it's 2 babies instead of one? Twice as much work? That's what I'd think anyway. For most people, one baby is hard when they are newborns :) therefore two babies would twice as hard?


----------



## CourtneyD

people just assume. I have three sons - 13 months and 15months apart. People actually approached me in the stores when I was expecting #3 and said they "felt sorry for me" People are stupid sometimes. Remind them you love it and enjoy every single second. In all honesty, I often felt like triplets would have been easier!



FsMummy said:


> it really annoys me. everywhere i go ppl are like "oh no, double trouble" or "oh dear you've got your hands full". erm no actually they are no trouble at all and i dont feel like i have my 'hands full'. i personally think having twins has been incredibly easy, even when i was breastfeeding them. they are so much fun and i cant think of a single negative thing about having them. they get up and have breakfast, play, have lunch, play, have dinner, play then all 3 of my girls are in bed by 7. i dont gey it, why are ppl so quick to assume that twins are trouble or exhausting. even though they are ill atm and teething my bubbas are always maing me laugh and they are so good. ppl ask if they are 'slow' too because they are twins, whats that all about? my twins have been walking since about 13 months and their speech is excellent and they are very clever and believe it or not they even tidy up after themselves lol bit of a rant i guess, just fed up with all the negative comments. noone ever says 'wow twins, i bet they are fun' or 'i bet its exciting' etc


----------



## Deux

I ignored everyone who said "double trouble" and "you poor thing" when I was pregnant... my eye doctor said, "better you than me!" when I told him I was having twins...I said "yeah, definately!", lol. I also had a fair share of envious comments as well, many people would love to have twins.

What bothers me more than people who assume that it's double trouble, are people who assume having twins is the same as having a singleton.


----------



## mamato2more

Deux said:


> I ignored everyone who said "double trouble" and "you poor thing" when I was pregnant... my eye doctor said, "better you than me!" when I told him I was having twins...I said "yeah, definately!", lol. I also had a fair share of envious comments as well, many people would love to have twins.
> 
> What bothers me more than people who assume that it's double trouble, are people who assume having twins is the same as having a singleton.

This is the truth! They have no idea the love that comes with twins! It's twice! I would not trade it for the world..Hard as it can be sometimes, especially when they both have the stomach bug and are both throwing up! Yeah...just got over that one...good times...good times...:wacko:


----------



## bek74

Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.

Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..


----------



## _Vicky_

CourtneyD said:


> people just assume. I have three sons - 13 months and 15months apart. People actually approached me in the stores when I was expecting #3 and said they "felt sorry for me" People are stupid sometimes. Remind them you love it and enjoy every single second. In all honesty, *I often felt like triplets would have been easier!*

Can I ask why? Lots of mums with babies close together say this and i cannot for the life of me work out the rationale. I only have twins so am very very curious as to why it would seem easier. The worst part for me was not having enough arms to comfort/feed/cuddle at the same time when newborn - is that easier than a newborn and toddler/older baby? 

Come on the mamato2more you have BOTH experiences which IS the harder? hehehe


----------



## AP

My OH always thought it would be difficult with twins, but after reading an article in a preemie magazine about how to deal with twins, he finally understood.

Along the same lines I had an old cow say to me on sunday "oh you'll have your hands full next christmas" like it was a bad thing? :grr:


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..

Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say. 

Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered!


----------



## _Vicky_

Laura2919 said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...

thats every day isnt it hehehe


----------



## Laura2919

_Vicky_ said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...
> 
> thats every day isnt it heheheClick to expand...

Well I didnt wanna be the only one who said it :haha: My goodness wait til they start talking and walking. Lol. 
Ohhhhh as soon as bed time comes I am at that kettle with my giant cup ready for a nice big cup of hot tea and then relax on the sofa. I have an ironing pile out of control but nothing keeps better so who cares!


----------



## twinmummy06

Laura2919 said:


> There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered!

i was going to say thats everyday, but Vicky beat me too it :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

my facebook status is often "I love my babies but bedtime is bliss"


----------



## bek74

_Vicky_ said:


> CourtneyD said:
> 
> 
> people just assume. I have three sons - 13 months and 15months apart. People actually approached me in the stores when I was expecting #3 and said they "felt sorry for me" People are stupid sometimes. Remind them you love it and enjoy every single second. In all honesty, *I often felt like triplets would have been easier!*
> 
> Can I ask why? Lots of mums with babies close together say this and i cannot for the life of me work out the rationale. I only have twins so am very very curious as to why it would seem easier. The worst part for me was not having enough arms to comfort/feed/cuddle at the same time when newborn - is that easier than a newborn and toddler/older baby?
> 
> Come on the mamato2more you have BOTH experiences which IS the harder? heheheClick to expand...

I would disagree that having triplets would be easier..I had 3 boys under 3.5yrs and they were alot of work, but when you have an 18mth old you can give em a toy or a biscuit while you tended to the baby, they understand more so you can tell em to wait or say mummy is busy come sit next to mummy while I feed the baby, it is hard but my gosh easier than having the twins.
Having twins I have struggled with, I have missed that one on one time you get with a singlton. You can't tell a 4mth old to wait while your feeding their brother or sister... It is very different.

What frustrates me is when people make comments like that, people say ": oh mine are only 11mths apart so its like having twins, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no it isn't they are at 2 different developmental stages, with different levels of communication their needs and wants are completely different, it still isn't easy but it is very different.... Having done the 3 boys under 3.5yrs and now doing the twins, I would do 3 under 3.5 any day of the week.... JMO
I


----------



## bek74

Laura2919 said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered!Click to expand...

Thankyou, I love honest and normal :hugs:



_Vicky_ said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...
> 
> thats every day isnt it heheheClick to expand...

Yep and that applies even when they are teenagers ROFL



Laura2919 said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...
> 
> thats every day isnt it heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Well I didnt wanna be the only one who said it :haha: My goodness wait til they start talking and walking. Lol.
> Ohhhhh as soon as bed time comes I am at that kettle with my giant cup ready for a nice big cup of hot tea and then relax on the sofa. I have an ironing pile out of control but nothing keeps better so who cares!Click to expand...

Exactly, I think being able to say " I love my kids so much but am thankful when bedtime comes" is 100% normal..
It's nice to know I am not alone, sometimes I feel I am the only one here being honest and saying, somedays are terrible, tiring, frustrating and draining and other days are wonderful...


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou, I love honest and normal :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..Click to expand...
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...
> 
> thats every day isnt it heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Yep and that applies even when they are teenagers ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess not everyone is blessed with 2 perfect babies. Having had 3 singlton babies before I think twins are alot of work and tiring especially since they both have reflux, things are getting easier now they are getting a little older, but I do think they are alot of work.
> 
> Your just lucky thats yours have been wonderful and you haven't been tired and frustrated and that you have breezed through it so far. Honestly some days are wonderful and other days I wanna move out ROFL..Click to expand...
> 
> Its not easy all the time hun. I totally agree with you. I dont think there isnt one person out there who has multiples and thought every day was a doddle. Dont care what they say.
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee are my first and right now my last! Yes I love them but no way would I ever say its always easy cos its not. I have older twins some of you havent got to my stage yet some of you have. *There is always a day where you think ahhhh thank God bed time is here. Im knackered*!Click to expand...
> 
> thats every day isnt it heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Well I didnt wanna be the only one who said it :haha: My goodness wait til they start talking and walking. Lol.
> Ohhhhh as soon as bed time comes I am at that kettle with my giant cup ready for a nice big cup of hot tea and then relax on the sofa. I have an ironing pile out of control but nothing keeps better so who cares!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, I think being able to say " I love my kids so much but am thankful when bedtime comes" is 100% normal..
> It's nice to know I am not alone, sometimes I feel I am the only one here being honest and saying, somedays are terrible, tiring, frustrating and draining and other days are wonderful...Click to expand...

No your not alone hun. I definitely know where your coming from. Chloe was awake last night and that wasnt easy for me as I also work so I have to be up at the crack of dawn! Its nice to be honest and say it is hard work some days!


----------



## bek74

Laura when I read posts about how easy people find raising twins is and that each day is just so wonderful and they aren't tired and frustrated and that it is a breeze makes me think geeez am I doing something wrong.
I know I am not as I have raised my 3 boys and done a wonderful job IMO.

I think some people think if they complain they seem ungrateful. I love my twins with all my heart and I am thankful each day that they are mine but they also tire me out, frustrate me and some days are just terrible, having 2 babies out of routine is very different to having one LOL...

As much as I love my babies with all my being, I would never want twins again ROFL.... Thanks for understanding me :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont have twins but have 2 and get the same comments about hands being full and how hard it is going to be and to be honest its not? well my toddler is more of a handful than my new born who sleeps and eats all the time and dosnt fuss. I enjoy looking after them tand dont see it as a burden or a headache like most make it out to be. Makes me sad when I hear people moan that I will have it hard and they must not know any different themselves of dont like their kids.


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> Laura when I read posts about how easy people find raising twins is and that each day is just so wonderful and they aren't tired and frustrated and that it is a breeze makes me think geeez am I doing something wrong.
> I know I am not as I have raised my 3 boys and done a wonderful job IMO.
> 
> I think some people think if they complain they seem ungrateful. I love my twins with all my heart and I am thankful each day that they are mine but they also tire me out, frustrate me and some days are just terrible, having 2 babies out of routine is very different to having one LOL...
> 
> As much as I love my babies with all my being, I would never want twins again ROFL.... Thanks for understanding me :hugs:

Your doing a fab job. Like I said I dont believe anyone who think its easy every single day! Its wonderful yes but it also has its trials. 
I also said I wouldnt want twins again :rofl: 
and thanks for understanding me too :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Dragonfly said:


> I dont have twins but have 2 and get the same comments about hands being full and how hard it is going to be and to be honest its not? well my toddler is more of a handful than my new born who sleeps and eats all the time and dosnt fuss. I enjoy looking after them tand dont see it as a burden or a headache like most make it out to be. Makes me sad when I hear people moan that I will have it hard and they must not know any different themselves of dont like their kids.

I dont think it can be compared. You can entertain your toddler whereas if you have two newborns or two 6 month olds its not as easy.


----------



## Dragonfly

Laura2919 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I dont have twins but have 2 and get the same comments about hands being full and how hard it is going to be and to be honest its not? well my toddler is more of a handful than my new born who sleeps and eats all the time and dosnt fuss. I enjoy looking after them tand dont see it as a burden or a headache like most make it out to be. Makes me sad when I hear people moan that I will have it hard and they must not know any different themselves of dont like their kids.
> 
> I dont think it can be compared. You can entertain your toddler whereas if you have two newborns or two 6 month olds its not as easy.Click to expand...

I wasnt suggesting it was easy mearly that i got the same type of comments. sorry was trying to sympathise with op.


----------



## Laura2919

Dragonfly said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I dont have twins but have 2 and get the same comments about hands being full and how hard it is going to be and to be honest its not? well my toddler is more of a handful than my new born who sleeps and eats all the time and dosnt fuss. I enjoy looking after them tand dont see it as a burden or a headache like most make it out to be. Makes me sad when I hear people moan that I will have it hard and they must not know any different themselves of dont like their kids.
> 
> I dont think it can be compared. You can entertain your toddler whereas if you have two newborns or two 6 month olds its not as easy.Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt suggesting it was easy mearly that i got the same type of comments. sorry was trying to sympathise with op.Click to expand...

I wasnt trying to be rude. I just dont think its a comparison


----------



## Twinminator

I think the older your twins get, it's not that they get easier, the challenges just change, but it gets easier in the sense that you just learn to cope better. 

My girls are nearly two, one with suspected autism and a jekyll and hyde temper, but I am coping better because I've made the necessary head-adjustments. It's only when I stand back and let other adults try and deal with it without stepping in, that I realise just what I'm dealing with everyday, but no longer notice. They wonder how you do it, but like I said, the longer you do something for, the less "left-of-the-middle" and more 'normal' and it feels.

I TOTALLY empathise and agree with all the sentiments ladies like bek74 is saying, I don't want it to sound like I didn't find it hard, I DID, I had horrendous postnatal depression, my DH worked away weeks at a time, I had only just moved to a new area and didn't know anyone, _I would not want to go back in time_ and do those early months again for all the tea in China *BUT* to do it again now, knowing what I know now, being the woman/mother I am now, is a very different thing. 
What I'd give not to have to keep dragging Lauren off the TV table after finding yet another ingenious method of climbing up there (an upturned board book last time, a rainmaker before that, you gotta hand it to her....).
But I love it, I hate leaving them, I still creep in late at night to watch them sleep.
I'm not apologising for adoring my life, nor am I belittling the immense pressures we can all feel being a twin mum. We're all different after all xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Twinminator said:


> I think the older your twins get, it's not that they get easier, the challenges just change, but it gets easier in the sense that you just learn to cope better.
> 
> My girls are nearly two, one with suspected autism and a jekyll and hyde temper, but I am coping better because I've made the necessary head-adjustments. It's only when I stand back and let other adults try and deal with it without stepping in, that I realise just what I'm dealing with everyday, but no longer notice. They wonder how you do it, but like I said, the longer you do something for, the less "left-of-the-middle" and more 'normal' and it feels.
> 
> I TOTALLY empathise and agree with all the sentiments ladies like bek74 is saying, I don't want it to sound like I didn't find it hard, I DID, I had horrendous postnatal depression, my DH worked away weeks at a time, I had only just moved to a new area and didn't know anyone, _I would not want to go back in time_ and do those early months again for all the tea in China *BUT* to do it again now, knowing what I know now, being the woman/mother I am now, is a very different thing.
> What I'd give not to have to keep dragging Lauren off the TV table after finding yet another ingenious method of climbing up there (an upturned board book last time, a rainmaker before that, you gotta hand it to her....).
> But I love it, I hate leaving them, I still creep in late at night to watch them sleep.
> I'm not apologising for adoring my life, nor am I belittling the immense pressures we can all feel being a twin mum. We're all different after all xxxx

I suppose you make a valid point by saying if I was to do it again knowing what I know now. Maybe your right! 
I still creep in and watch my two sleep too :thumbup:


----------



## Twinminator

I don't think you can go to hell and back, and everywhere in between, with those two little beings beside you every painful step of the way, and not end up with an extra special bond when you come out the other side. 

That's why you end up finding true magic in the madness, I know my life will never be the same again but nor do I want it to be :cry: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe I dont have to creep in - the boys are still in with us hehehehehe


----------



## chetnaz

Well I have to say - I'm finding it damn hard work! The boys are now 5.5 months and they've got to the stage where they are both seeking my attention, both want to be held and spoken to, played with etc and I don't know where to turn! I feel so guilty at times when I'm holding one and the other is sitting in the bouncer crying as he wants to be held as well. They have also stopped napping for long periods and they catnap for 10 min durations (often not together so i get no time to get on with anything). I have absolutely no time to myself and cannot even breathe a sigh of relief at bedtimes as they are not good sleepers and i know they'll be up in half an hours time. Yet desoite all this, they are a true blessing and i cannot get over how magical they are. i'm totally loved up! therefore i dont appriciate comments people make (a so called friend of mine told me twins were her idea of hell when i told her i was having twins). i have got some really positive comments too though. alot of women approach me to tell me how much they want twins (i often tell them they can babysit my two & see if they still want them after an hour! hehe) & how great they are. I hope it gets easier though - cant wait to get to the stage where i can have a shower every day again & get re-aquited with a hairbrush again!!!


----------



## FsMummy

only just read all these replies! i am so sorry if i upset anyone with this post, i know it isnt going to be easy for everyone. i think when i posted this i had had about a million ppl telling me how awful it must be and id just had enough lol people just always seem to see it as a negative and it bugs me. i would not change my girls for anything in the world, they are amazing. they are so funny, phoebe has started doing this really throaty dirty laugh and every time she does it i'm in hysterics lol weve had a rough few months what with being homeless, splitting with oh and him disappearing etc and i truly believe that it is them and my eldest that have kept me going, without them i wouldve gone to bits completely. i was really hoping that it was twins again this time but no such luck lol if im completely honest i am finding it insanely hard to cope with the fact that this baby is a boy, moreso than i ever had trouble accepting the fact i was having twins. when i found out about a&p i was over the moon but since ive found out this baby was a boy ive been a wreck lol i am more worried about what it will be like looking after him than i was about looking after the twins, how weird am i lol


----------



## bek74

FsMummy, Boys are beautiful (not saying girls aren't), I have 3 older sons and now Twin 2 Michael and all 4 of my bys are just cuddle pots, great sleepers,just such easy babies, Brooke I find a little more intense LOL..

You will do fine, ever heard of the saying " A mummies Boy" LOL LOL


----------



## FsMummy

bek74 said:


> FsMummy, Boys are beautiful (not saying girls aren't), I have 3 older sons and now Twin 2 Michael and all 4 of my bys are just cuddle pots, great sleepers,just such easy babies, Brooke I find a little more intense LOL..
> 
> You will do fine, ever heard of the saying " A mummies Boy" LOL LOL

lol thanks, im just so worried i will do everything wrong. im so used to my girls and worry he will be completely different to them ie they have all been very 'easy' babies, all slept through the night from a cpl of weeks old and very quiet/ contented etc and the way this lo is wriggling about in there he already seems like a boisterous little thing lol


----------



## bek74

FsMummy said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> FsMummy, Boys are beautiful (not saying girls aren't), I have 3 older sons and now Twin 2 Michael and all 4 of my bys are just cuddle pots, great sleepers,just such easy babies, Brooke I find a little more intense LOL..
> 
> You will do fine, ever heard of the saying " A mummies Boy" LOL LOL
> 
> lol thanks, im just so worried i will do everything wrong. im so used to my girls and worry he will be completely different to them ie they have all been very 'easy' babies, all slept through the night from a cpl of weeks old and very quiet/ contented etc and the way this lo is wriggling about in there he already seems like a boisterous little thing lolClick to expand...

As toddlers they are boisterous and playful, they never stop, but my gosh they are soooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun. I felt a similar way you do about your little bean as I did about Brooke as she is my first girl. I can now say I could have 10 more boys but Brooke can be my only girl :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

